# My Little Black Dress - Honest Opinions please =)



## bunni (Mar 17, 2006)

Okay so my search for a black dress is ongoing but today i found something similar to what i wanted. Please tell me whether you like it or not, and whether those shoes are okay? I didn't put whole picture, coz i will do one later when i get ready - all madeup. :w00t:

I am open to any criticism, I WILL return it if it doesn't look good.

thanks ladies! appreciate your HONEST responses, I WON'T get pissy:icon_smil .

View attachment 16918


View attachment 16919


View attachment 16920


----------



## Becka (Mar 17, 2006)

I freakin love that dress!!!! it looks HOT, don't return it, it totally works for you!

Shoes, I'm sort of leaning towards more strappier, a strappy high sandal, or something with more of your foot showing ...


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 17, 2006)

both the dress and the shoes are great. the dress is great for your figure!!I wouldn't change a thing!!


----------



## bunni (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks girls, you are so helpful! I think i will look for some better shoes something like sandals without the straps. Thanks a bunch! muahhh:w00t:


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 17, 2006)

I think the shoes are fine, they're strappy (so I think they're sexier than a boring pump or something) and show off your toes so you can paint your toenails a fun color -- some shade of red would be sexy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I wouldn't buy new shoes unless you just want to spend some money, but then again, I am very frugal..... The dress looks great too, the sparkly thing is not my style but I love the cut!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lainey (Mar 17, 2006)

I think it looks good on you =p that's the most important thing right? that, and that you feel good in the dress!


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Mar 17, 2006)

Very nice dress - looks good on you :clap Add some bling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Silver earrings and/or bracelet would be great!


----------



## Mod_squad (Mar 17, 2006)

wow, nice figure!

you have a nice tiny waist which the dress accenturates.


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 17, 2006)

LOVE this dress on you Samara! You look utterly gorgeous in it, and it fits you to a T!

I would go with a more strappy shoe though, not one that looks as full as this one...


----------



## bunni (Mar 17, 2006)

I think I WILL buy a pair of strappy black higher heel sandals, after i tried these shoes with them i felt they made my short legs even shorter. lol.

Thanks for all your comments!!! :satisfied: Appreciate it!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 17, 2006)

Alright, you asked for HONESTY, so . . .

That dress is ROCKIN' girl!! :clap :w00t: I especially love the back!


----------



## bunni (Mar 17, 2006)

Charmaine, must be your computer blocking it, no? remember last time i posted you didn't see them, maybe your computer doesn't like mine? :bandit: lol

Kee, lol, thanks girl!:icon_smil


----------



## Liz (Mar 17, 2006)

pretty! i would go with a higher, strappy shoe too.  something with a higher heel and no ankle strap so it doesn't cut your leg off


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 17, 2006)

Liz, those shoes are so hot :icon_love


----------



## Leony (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice dress Samara!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 17, 2006)

I LOVE that dress on you.:icon_love It really does look gorgeous! Go for strappier, higher heeled sandals. You look great!!!!


----------



## Maja (Mar 17, 2006)

Gorgeous dress, and it fits you perfectly!

I like Liz's suggesttion on the shoes. Those would look fab with your dress!


----------



## kaori (Mar 17, 2006)

Preety drees,..and this great on you,...:heart:


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 17, 2006)

the dress is gorgeous on you &amp; i love the shoes that Liz posted.


----------



## Lealei (Mar 17, 2006)

I love the dress! Since the rhinestones are a big statement already, make sure you're jewelry is kept simple: a silver bracelet, small earrings.


----------



## moviebuster (Mar 17, 2006)

Oh, the dress is very cute and stylist. But can you post bigger pictures??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bunni (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks ladies, it does fit well, not too tight and not very loose either. I will look for similar to those shoes Liz, they are hot, love'em! thanks!!!!:icon_smil

oh and i can't post a bigger pic for now, but maybe later when i take with everything else. Thats all i have on my computer.


----------



## redrocks (Mar 17, 2006)

I love the syle of the dress and it looks wonderful on you. I'm not a big fan of the sparkly thing, but that's just me. I think it's a great cut and it shows off you body really nice.

I also agree with the others that you need a more open shoe that shows more foot and is not as "thick or chunky" looking as that. Something very sexy because the dress is sexy.

Congrats. Looks good!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 17, 2006)

I really like the dress and I think it looks great on you. You'll get a lot of use out of it because it's not gimmicky or anything.

You look gorgeous! Its a keeper!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 17, 2006)

The dress is lovely but I would go with higher strappier shoe.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 17, 2006)

:clap:clap:clap:clap i love it on you! dont return it :heart:


----------



## monniej (Mar 17, 2006)

the dress is gorgeous and fits perfectly. the shoes don't seem dressy enough for the dress to me. jmho!


----------



## pieced (Mar 17, 2006)

Loving the dress...


----------



## bunni (Mar 18, 2006)

i tried it today again and i like it! i will post shoe pics when i find some. =)

looking also for the perfect accesories. :w00t:


----------



## hydr0xide (Apr 21, 2006)

Am I too late? Have you bought it?

My opinion might contradict what other girls have said in here [ I deeply apologise] I don't really like this dress, especially the bling at the front. It looks totally out of place.

You have great hip and waste so use it wisely! try the zigzag cut as it might prolongue your legs or a flatter shape to accentuate your hip! The A shape stopping right at your knees makes your legs seem a bit shorter than reality.

You are covering too much of your front. Something lower (neck) would make you look more slender and of course... appealing!

hope that helps!

ps: don't get mad at me, I am just being honest!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi,

I'm in agreement with Becka. I love both pieces, just not together. Get a high strappy sandal instead.


----------



## Pauline (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW, the dress looks fab and so do you! I think kitten heels would look also fab with your dress. You're gonna look fab!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2006)

i like it, its simple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 24, 2006)

i LOVE that dress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 24, 2006)

that dress is cute. you look hot


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

It looks cool!


----------

